# MiniDsp vs. DSP1124?????



## alexa7x23 (Feb 21, 2012)

Quick question??...which processor is more reccomended for sub calicration from you guy out there???????


Thankx
Alex


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

alexa7x23 said:


> Quick question??...which processor is more reccomended for sub calicration from you guy out there???????
> 
> 
> Thankx
> Alex


the minidsp is smaller and more flexible.


----------



## NormanPCN (Jan 30, 2012)

I went with the miniDSP for its form factor and its flexible programming via REW. For subwoofers I think the two are pretty much the same soundwise.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I recommend the minidsp too.


----------



## Muzikal-JRNE (Jun 8, 2009)

I have a DSP1124 and a MiniDSP. They are both great. I will list some of their strengths below:


DSP1124
- Switch between multiple EQ curves anytime w/o needing a computer.
- Visual level indicators on front panel.
- High voltage output w/ XLR and 1/4" TRS connectors for running Pro Power Amps.
- Less expensive and available from USA suppliers. 


MiniDSP 
- Slick and easy to use GUI.
- 4 independent outputs (EQ/Level/Crossover/Delay etc...)
- Low/High pass/Shelf filters w/ adjustable slopes 
- multiple plug-in options
- custom biquad filters 


Cheers, Joe


----------



## jlird808 (Nov 2, 2010)

Joe, would there be anyway u could post the "drawbacks" (if there are any) to both systems? I'm having trouble deciding as well. Doesn't the mini-DSP only have like 6 filters to the BFD's 12?

Actually I bought a BFD and got it all setup (it was 1.4 firmware...whew!) and am now reading that its not the best sound quality for a full-range setup. I dont have a separate sub/crossover. I would put this right before my Yamaha HS80m studio monitors in a control room setup. I have treatment abound but just wanted to address some peaks/dips below 300hz.


----------



## Muzikal-JRNE (Jun 8, 2009)

jlird808 said:


> Joe, would there be anyway u could post the "drawbacks" (if there are any) to both systems? I'm having trouble deciding as well. Doesn't the mini-DSP only have like 6 filters to the BFD's 12?
> 
> Actually I bought a BFD and got it all setup (it was 1.4 firmware...whew!) and am now reading that its not the best sound quality for a full-range setup. I dont have a separate sub/crossover. I would put this right before my Yamaha HS80m studio monitors in a control room setup. I have treatment abound but just wanted to address some peaks/dips below 300hz.


Since you already have the DSP1124 I would try implementing it into your control room setup. It is precision DSP unit that does a solid job at signal shaping. What sound degradation characteristics have people brought up? Was it data obtained from precision measurements? You will have to use your judgement on others opinions (including mine  ), but if it were me I would give the BFD a go first before considering replacing it.


Cheers, Joe


----------



## jlird808 (Nov 2, 2010)

Muzikal-JRNE said:


> Since you already have the DSP1124 I would try implementing it into your control room setup. It is precision DSP unit that does a solid job at signal shaping. What sound degradation characteristics have people brought up? Was it data obtained from precision measurements? You will have to use your judgement on others opinions (including mine  ), but if it were me I would give the BFD a go first before considering replacing it.
> 
> 
> Cheers, Joe


Thanks Joe...

Well at first I heard RIDICULOUS noise when I first setup my BFD. But that was easily retracted by switching the +4db setting on the back to -10.

Here's a thread a started over the weekend:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-does-1124dsp-introduce-some-white-noise.html

I actually ran a REW cal test with the BFD inline and found no anomalies that I think some inherent "noise" from this device would cause. Running REW cal tests in bypass produced the exact same results. So maybe there is no noise...still searchin for it. Maybe cuz its so cheap people wanna think its noisey...

If u read that thread though, Wayne Pflughaupt, who I know has been around here for years cuz I keep coming across his threads lol talks about its bad SNR ratio and it not being good for full range. 

"_Yes, the BFD is notorious for being noisy. And yes, since most home theater enthusiasts use it for subwoofers, the noise isn’t heard. If you want or need an equalizer for full range use, I’d suggest getting a better equalizer_"

Thats what started my initial concerns...now I keep going back n forth LOL :dontknow::dontknow::dontknow:


----------



## Muzikal-JRNE (Jun 8, 2009)

Well the concern seems to be just the signal-to-noise ratio or "noise floor". If that is all then just crank things up to your mix reference levels and see how it sounds. 


Cheers, Joe


----------

